# ASB Awards 2015



## M&F (Jan 1, 2016)

The ASB Central main event hall is a tragic tale of decay and neglect in the shape of a building. It first opened its doors in hopes of hosting plenty Asberian celebrations, but too many of the plans that awaited it fell to the wayside; ultimately, it was only given any attention once a year. Later on, the main event hall somehow withstood the devastation of ASB Central, but due to the building's morbid disrepair, its survival seemed deader than all of the surrounding death. Finally, this year, the hall's doors creak open again, but the damage is too deep and the time too short; despite the League's best efforts, tonight's celebrated winners will have to avoid the gaping holes in the hardwood as they take the stage, watched from above by ravenous Ariados...

*ASB Awards 2015*​
The discussion period is through, so, it's time to start the ceremony for good. Let's nominate and vote on the best of what ASB has yielded this year, by following the guidelines listed just below:


Spoiler: Nomination guidelines




In order to make nominations, simply send me (Metallica Fanboy) a PM delineating which players/etc. you would like to nominate for which categories.
You can nominate as many (within reason) or as few players /etc. as you'd like to for as many or as few categories as you'd like to (ie, you don't have to nominate for every category).
*You cannot nominate yourself or your own creations for any categories.* You may, however, nominate a battle that you are/were a participant or referee of.
If you're nominating a battle, please link to it. The same is appreciated but not obligatory for sigstuff and nicknames.
The nomination period will run from the 1st of January to the 14th of January.






Spoiler: Voting guidelines




In order to cast votes, simply send me (Metallica Fanboy) a PM delineating which players/etc. you would like to vote for in which categories.
You can only vote in one player per category. You can vote in however many or few categories you'd like to (ie, you don't have to vote in every category).
For any category where only one player has been nominated, you can vote for or against that player.
For Best Nickname specifically, due to the sheer volume of nominations, you may vote for up to two nominees. If you do, one of them has to be your first choice, and that one will be considered to have gained two votes from you, while the other gains one; if you only vote for a single one, it's considered to have gained two votes.
*You can vote for yourself or your own creations*, provided that you really do think you deserve the award in question.
The voting period will run from the 15th of January to the 30th of January.




Without further ado, the award categories are listed ahead, with their nominees and, eventually, winners.


*The Awards*

*ASBer of the Year*
Prize: $40, Rare Candy, 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon
Negrek, Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish and Squornshellous Beta may not be nominated.

Crazy Linoone
*Eifie*
Metallica Fanboy
ultraviolet

*Best Battler*
Prize: $25, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon

Eifie
*Eta Carinae*
Keldeo
Vipera Magnifica

*Best Referee*
Prize: $25, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon

Byrus
*Eifie*
JackPK
Keldeo
Totodile

*Best New ASBer*
Prize: $25, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon
Nominate players who joined the league after October 4th, 2011.

*Keldeo*
Lilycolo
Murkrow
Vipera Magnifica

*Best New Referee*
Prize: $20, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon
Nominate referees who were approved for the first time after October 4th, 2011.

*Keldeo*
Nira
TruetoCheese

*Best Battle*
Prize (for each participant and the referee): $20, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon

Baby Bug Ball Brawl
*Snattle (Snake Battle) Royale*
Grass King vs. Music Dragon
Eifie vs. Music Dragon II: A Battle of Wits
Luvly Little Luvdisc Luvdown

*Best Reffed Battle*
Prize (for the referee): $20, Rare Candy OR 1 free buyable Hidden Ability Pokémon

*Eifie vs. Music Dragon (March 14th)*
*Meursault vs. Keldeo (April 2nd)*
Keldeo vs. Vipera Magnifica

*Most Entertaining Battle*
Prize (for each participant and the referee): $15

*Eifie vs. Music Dragon (March 14th)*
*Keldeo vs. Eifie (July 26th)*

*Most Entertaining Trainer*
Prize: $15

*Music Dragon*

*Best Strategy*
Prize: $15

Eifie, in [15] Dragon vs. Eifie
*The Omskivar, in [15] The Omskivar vs. Music Dragon*

*Nail-Biter of the Year*
Prize (for each participant): $15

Noctowl vs. Ether's Bane (January 31st)
[15] Ether's Bane vs. Dragon
*[15] I Liek Squirtles vs. Eta Carinae*

*Best Arena*
Prize (for the arena's creator): $15

Snurch
The Stop 'N' Swop Shop
*The Tree of Dreams*

*Best Signature Move*
Prize: $15

AAAACHOO! (I liek Scythers' Wartortle, Mr. Turtle)
Echo (Keldeo's Gardevoir, River)
*Kangaroo Court (JackPK's Kangaskhan, Judge Judy)*
Prehistoric Banter (Metallica Fanboy's Aerodactyl, Dexterous)

*Best Signature Attribute*
Prize: $15

*Jack-o-Lantern (TruetoCheese's Cacnea, Prickles)*
*Sun Demigoddess (Superbird's Poochyena, Amaterasu)*
Verminous (Byrus's Raticate, Nurglitch)

*Best Nickname*
Prize: $15

& KNUCKLES (ultraviolet's Chimchar)
a fucking whale (Vipera Magnifica's Wailord)
a tamagotchi when it poops (ultraviolet's Bulbasaur)
Ant Heater (Music Dragon's Heatmor)
*Can I speak to Champ, please?; Who?; Champ, is Champ there?; Who is Champ?; THAT QUESTION WILL BE ANSWERED; THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WHEN; JOHN CENA DEFENDS THE BELT; AT THE WWE SUPER SLAM (JackPK's Unown J, O, H, N, C, E, N, A)*
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (ultraviolet's Metang)
hormone replacement therabee (Meursault's Combee)
I can't believe I bought this (TruetoCheese's Luvdisc)
Iñárritu (Meursault's Hawlucha)
Ineffective Stress Ball (Eta Carinae's Qwilfish)
Kanine West (Metallica Fanboy's Snubbull)
Lotta (Superbird's Luvdisc)
Lover Man, ¡Ole! ¡Ole! (Keldeo's Piloswine)
money cat (pass it on) (Meowth, originally Vipera Magnifica's)
One Chainz (Eta Carinae's Klefki)
Solid Snake (Vipera Magnifica's Onix)
topping percentage (Paras, originally TruetoCheese's)
Undeggraduate Students (Music Dragon's Exeggcute)
​


----------



## M&F (Jan 14, 2016)

Today's the last day for nominations, folks. If you have any more to add, you'll want to go for it now.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh man I wonder who the Most Entertaining Trainer's gonna be


----------



## M&F (Jan 15, 2016)

Today begins the *voting period*. This means nominations are closed; from now until the day of the final results, it's time to vote. Be sure to check the voting guidelines (if only because I just added something there that I'd neglected to before now) and let the decisive moment begin.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 15, 2016)

ooooh let's all vote against Music Dragon. down with the local fabulousness law!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 15, 2016)

It's a fool's errand! You can't stop me! If everybody votes against me, I'll instead receive the "Not The Most Entertaining Trainer" Award, which is equal but opposite in power!


----------



## M&F (Jan 16, 2016)

Oops, forgot to mention it in this thread as well, but, there's been a slight change in the voting rules, specifically for the Best Nickname category. Be sure to check that out if you're still about to vote.


----------



## M&F (Jan 29, 2016)

Today is the very last day of the voting phase, folks. If you have any last-minute lots to throw in, now's the time.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 29, 2016)

Wait, I thought tomorrow was the last day?


----------



## M&F (Jan 29, 2016)

Zhorken said:


> Wait, I thought tomorrow was the last day?


I can take a few votes tomorrow as well if they're well-timed, but tomorrow is also when the results are going up, so this is, like, the last full day.


----------



## M&F (Jan 30, 2016)

The results are in. Congratulations to all of this year's winners! Your prizes should be handled soon.

Some categories had very close victories, and we've only narrowly avoided running into a couple of three-way ties, but that's hardly anything unusual for ASB Awards. In any case, thanks to everyone who participated in nominating and voting; and, of course, thanks to everyone who helped make this a wonderful new beginning for the league. Now, let's all make another great year for ASB!


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2016)

Awww, you guys...! ;;


----------



## JackPK (Jan 30, 2016)

_spends $160 on unowns to make joke_

_wins $15 prize as unintended result of joke_


----------



## M&F (Jan 30, 2016)

Alright, aside from some stray $15 that I'm still verifying, all the money's been doled out. Let me know if it hasn't landed properly. For reference, here's a tally of the rewards that should be in each account so far:


Spoiler: cash money



Dragon: $20
Eifie: $115, 2 Rare Candies, 2 HA freebies
Eta Carinae: $40, HA freebie
I Liek Squirtles: $15
JackPK: $45
Keldeo: $80, 1 Rare Candy, 2 HA freebies
Music Dragon: $70, 2 Rare Candies
Superbird: $15
The Omskivar: $15
TruetoCheese: $15
Vipera Magnifica: $20, HA freebie
Wargle: $20, HA freebie



Additionally, I'll need everyone who got a Rare Candy or a HA freebie to make their choice, and I'll need everyone who's getting a HA freebie pick the species. For convenience, here's a list of people who have some of those to claim:

Dragon (1 Rare Candy or HA freebie)


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 30, 2016)

_aaaaaaahhhhhhh_

(I'll take a Tinted Lens Hoothoot please and thank you!)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 31, 2016)

!!! Wow I actually won something!!! :0 Thanks to everyone who voted for me ohmygod this day keeps getting better


----------



## Wargle (Feb 8, 2016)

I totally forgot to claim a prize here gg Wargle

Speed Boost Torchic por favor!


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 12, 2016)

Hmm! You know, I think I'm gonna be boring and go with the two Rare Candies.


----------

